# ¿Como hacer un aparato (un aparato casero) que mida el potencia real?



## Jorge E (Oct 4, 2009)

Bueno como el titulo dice necesito construir un aparato que mida la Potencia Real ya que he buscado pero aun no encuentro nada toda la información que me puedan ofrecer sera de gran ayuda..

El aparato que necesito construir puede medir cualquiera de estas Potencias:

Potencia Real.
Potencia Aparente.
Factor de Potencia.



Espero y me puedan ayudar..!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 4, 2009)

no es tan simple como "pedir y obtener" y por otro lado esos aparatos los tienen los señores de las empresas que brindan energia a la sociedad.

te compras 1 y listo.

hay que seguir buscando


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2009)

Se podría hacer con un voltímetro, un amperímetro y un medidor de coseno fi.
Requeriría de un micro que calcule la medición en los 3 casos que planteas.


----------



## jcmaniaco (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola compañeros del foro. 

Mi inquietud es la siguiente. ¿Es posible realizar con un pic (microcontrolador) un equipo como los que ya existen que controlan automaticamente los bancos de capacitores?

Es decir crear un sistema electrónico que mida el factor de potencia y lo compare con un valor de referencia para que abra y cierre contactores que a su vez enciendan y apaguen banco de capacitores?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2010)

jcmaniaco dijo:


> ....Mi inquietud es la siguiente. ¿Es posible realizar con un pic (microcontrolador) un equipo como los que ya existen que controlan automaticamente los bancos de capacitores?.....


Si, se puede.
Mides el desfasaje corriente/tensión y el micro actúa en consecuencia.


----------



## jcmaniaco (Abr 8, 2010)

Perfecto! Trataré de realizarlo y luego les comento si funciona o no.

Saludos!


----------



## MGustavo (Abr 8, 2010)

*jcmaniaco:* 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/medir-potencia-microcontrolador-29768/



			
				MGustavo dijo:
			
		

> *cesarigue*: Mira, podrias reducir los valores de tensión y corriente usando Transformadores de Medición TV y TI (Busca la relación que más se adapte a tu circuito, Ejemplo 200/5). Con valores más chicos, ya es más fácil trabajar.
> 
> Con operacionales se puede hacer un circuito MAV muy sencillo con operacionales (Está en el libro Driscoll, así se llama creo), que es un circuito que nos entrega una continua a la salida.. (Correspondiente al valor eficaz de una onda de entrada).
> 
> ...



Luego, sólo se agregaría una tabla de comparación, y en base a esto seleccionar los capacitores.

Saludos!


----------



## jcmaniaco (Abr 8, 2010)

Gracias MGustavo por la información!


----------



## MGustavo (Abr 8, 2010)

De nada colega.. luego comenta tus avances, hay mucha gente que pregunta sobre el tema.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 8, 2010)

Una idea: 
1) Detectas el paso por cero de la tensión de línea y mandas ese pulso detectado a una compuerta OR
2) Haces lo mismo mediante un transformador amperométrico con la corriente y también la mandas a la compuerta.
3) La salida de la compuerta debería dar pulsos de ancho proporcional al desfasaje entre tensión y corriente.
3) Esos pulsos (PWM) los integras para conseguir una tensión de CC proporcional al desfasaje.

Esa tensión la mides y analizas con el micro, en base al error actúas sobre el o los contactores.
El micro debe considerar un retardo para actuar de unos 40 segundos para evitar el accionamiento errático de los contactores, tanto para la conexión como para la desconexión. 

Otra opción sería directamente medir los milisegundos de desfasaje del paso por cero (Tensión/corriente) mediante el micro y de acuerdo al valor encontrado accionar el contactor.


----------



## jcmaniaco (Abr 8, 2010)

Genial! Ambas ideas son interesantes. Gracias!


----------



## jcmaniaco (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola compañeros del foro.

Pues casi no he tenido tiempo libre debido al trabajo y que ando estudiando para los examenes que inician el lunes :S (Se que no les interesa pero ni modos ), pero rapidamente buscando por internet encontre un trabajo realizado por alumnos de un plantel llamado Colomos (ignoro de donde sea) llamados Valencia Luna Ayax y Vazquez Ramires Manuel Alejandro, y el profesor Luis Fernando Lapham Cardenas.

Su trabajo es sobre el prototipo de un medidor digital monofasico de factor de potencia. Es una gran ayuda ya que te da una idea de como realizarlo. El fin de semana trataré de hacerlo en un proto y ver como se compota.

Mas adelante les dire como va el proyecto en general que pretendo realizar.

Les dejo el link para que lo bajen, es un pdf. 

http://www.mediafire.com/file/mi5mqmujnnq/prototipo_medidor_fp.pdf

PD1: No se si rompa alguna regla al postear un material que no fue realizado por mi. Si es así por favor avisenme para quitarlo.

PD2: Si alguien tiene un material interesante respecto al tema, estaría genial si lo compartiera igual.

Saludos. 

Jorge Carlos Rodríguez Echeverría.
TSU. en Electrónica y Electricidad Industrial. Área Automatización y Control.


----------



## alexus (Abr 9, 2010)

para el amperimetro, podes usar unas bobinas, 3 si la linea es trifasica, y por dentro de ellas, pasas un conductor por fase.

en mi trabajo arme uno comercial, que mide 380 volt, y 220 voltr, alternos, esto lo hace segun donde se conecte el neutro.

tambien mide CC, pero nunca use esta opcion.

este aparato mide TODO.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 12, 2010)

claro amigos, la idea es que para lograr todo eso de manera eficiente y robusta para trabajar en una industria es dificilmente factible en casa...

la idea de crear un sistemita de esos casero, y aplicarlo a la industria es riesgosa, porque uno nunca sabe cuando se va a romper y demás cosas...como calibraciones, etc.

la mejor solucion a este tema es comprar el aparato que hace ese trabajo y que viene de diversas marcas...las cuales no las nombro porque no sé si se puede...

saludos.


----------

